
Firebird 3.0 builds and works now with LibreOffice - mariuz
http://mapopa.blogspot.com/2016/04/good-news-firebird-30-builds-and-works.html
======
tracker1
I'm not sure I understand the significance of this. Does this mean that you
can interface with Firebird databases similar to how MS-Office can work with
jet/access?

